# Fish names please!



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a pond and unfortunately over the years the wonderful people in my neighbourhood have found it a good idea to steal either the fish... or the pump...  and the number of fish have dwindled and it's down to two now.

A black goldfish and a shubunkin... they had white spot so I cought them and put them into a big tank in the house, treat them for it, and they have recovered and seem to be doing fine, so now they're ok and the weather's warmer, I'm going to put them back into the pond.. where they have more room to swim etc...

But they don't have names!! and I just can't think... so suggestions please! 

My nephew who's 5 said we should name the shubunkin Nemo and the black one Choccy lol.  but I'd like something abit more unusual.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

No suggestions then?  lol they'll end up being called Nemo and Choccy...


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

I am rubbish at names but it's a shame you don't live nearer as our pond is overflowing with fish and we can't even give them away.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh come on I have a fish called Snakey-Lakey you really don't want me to think of some names now do you .


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Lol. I'm no good with fish names either! 

Rainy - aw really? We also lost ours to frogs! There wasn't enough female frogs for the males... so they started getting randy with the fish... and basically drowned them by clinging on to them and not letting them go


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

slimey.........................


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

spotty & dotty!! we have 2 called fish n chips  lol x


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

scaley..........................


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Lol borderer.

I like fish and chips haha  I like names that go together for fish, ie bubble and squeek, hmm I'll keep a thinking. 

Thanks guys. :devil:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

wiggler..................


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Chubby and bella
Chopper and Kiki


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Animals548 said:


> Chubby and bella
> Chopper and Kiki


Ooh I like Bella! Ok, the Shub is now called Bella.. coz it looks girly..and it's pretty colours...  lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

I picked Shadow for the dark goldfish... I couldn't think haha :thumbup:


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

glad they now have names x


----------



## yandii (Apr 24, 2009)

haha it's exciting to name a pet fish, right?. well, i don't really own one but when i do, i would probably name it with yanyan.  I think it's cute to have it named with a syllable doubled. yanyan, joejoe, guegue, bonbon, jaujau, finfin, shasha.. well, i think it's fun.


----------

